# Everyone is making a big deal on Obama killing a fly



## Link5084 (Jun 18, 2009)

So what? It's just a fly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8kBdhitrlo


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

It was on Singapore's news yesterday too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2009)

Obama is 1337


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 18, 2009)

LMFAO, I just love the fact that theres almost over 200 other YT users that uploaded the same shit.



			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Obama is 1337


I see what you did there.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG! I knew it! I knew it! And they said he wouldn't hurt a fly! Obama is the fuckin Antichrist everyone! You saw it! He killed a poor innocent fly! /s

How I hate humanity sometimes...


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 18, 2009)

it was on Cyprus news yesterday too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont care if obama killed a fly


----------



## soulfire (Jun 18, 2009)

the news lately is just stupid

that isn't news


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> the news lately is just stupid
> 
> that isn't news


Bush - shoe
Obama - fly

Shoo fly shoo fly


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> It was on Singapore's news yesterday too.


really? i guessed i missed it.
next:__(insert name of famous person) steping on grass


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i.Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was on Channel News Asia I think? Or was it chinese news? Arghhh, the media nowadays like to make big news out of small matters. It was not like he launched a nuclear weapon or something, they should be sending in more spies to North Korea instead of covering this shit.

Next: Bush killing the economy. Oh he already did that, this deserves more coverage IMO.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh on tv...
maybe next time its for smacking a mosquito, or more likely an ant which's on your arm?

crazy people


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## soulfire (Jun 18, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> soulfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha good one


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 18, 2009)

It was on the tv here as well. Kinda funny.


----------



## dice (Jun 18, 2009)

is there nothing this man can't do?


----------



## Sstew (Jun 18, 2009)

He needs to stop being a celebrity and he needs to start doing his job.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats really sad is that the media is so concerned to waste their time to put this on TV, and make such a fuss about it. Don't get me wrong, i aint backing up the guy or anything, but why on earth would they care if some guy killed a fly. why why ???


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 18, 2009)

They prefer to be called "sky kittens"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm more bothered with all the replies in that youtube video.....Fucking racists..


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 18, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> is there nothing this man can't do?


Save us from this economic crisis? 



Spoiler



dohohoho


----------



## Sstew (Jun 18, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Whats really is sad, is that the media is so concerned to waste their time to put this on TV, and make such a fuss about it. Don't get me wrong, i aint backing up the guy or anything, but why on earth would they care if some guy killed a fly. why why ???



That's just how our media is these days.

I'm not very fond of Obama at all. I'll like him more if he actually starts backing up anything he said during his campaign. Other than make the Economic problem worse..

It's sad that he's the President and he's a youtube sensation. >>


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess there was nothing interesting to report.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 18, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> I'm not very fond of Obama at all. I'll like him more if he actually starts backing up anything he said during his campaign.



Wait a minute, if I remember you didn't like what he was saying during the campaign anyway so surely you should be happy if you believe he's not implimenting those things


----------



## Sstew (Jun 18, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly. I didn't like what he was saying, but that stuff is better than the nothing he is doing now. I mean he's in office till 2012. I'd rather him do something then nothing.

EDIT:. Actually I'd rather him do nothing now that I think about it. He tried to fix the economy with a bailout... that didn't work. He tried to help GM and several other companies that were doomed to fail. That didn't work. 

So yeah he shouldn't try anything else.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Why do you guys care about Obama ? I am sick of the Presidents, Mayors, Senators, etc because everything they says. They are a liars, a thief and a cheats. Why bother vote them ? They ruin our lives daily anyway! Jeez!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 18, 2009)

What a waste of presidential time, Obama should be helping with the Iran voting crisis and as for GM, it needed to flop over completely with no help.



Spoiler



This should've been a youtube poop which are bloopers and not being put up as a regular video.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 18, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Why do you guys care about Obama ? I am sick of the Presidents, Mayors, Senators, etc because everything they says. They are a liars, a thief and a cheats. Why bother vote them ? They ruin our lives daily anyway! Jeez!


Its better than nothing really. If we didn't have a government, things would be off much worse than they are now.


----------



## Drakate (Jun 18, 2009)

wow 165000 views in 2 days and there are like loads of other vids on the same thing. People are making a big deal out of this


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm more bothered with all the replies in that youtube video.....Fucking racists..



Exactly,  I dont see why people hate him so much, they should see our PM! - now thats what I call Stupid!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> is there nothing this man can't do?



Would you like a list?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 18, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh come on now, i would rather have him kill a fly than to have John McCain in office


----------



## golden (Jun 18, 2009)

PETA is outraged:

http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/20...y-catcher-.html


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

golden said:
			
		

> PETA is outraged:
> 
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/20...y-catcher-.html
> QUOTEPETA Says No More Fly-Killing, Sends Obama a Humane Fly Catcher
> ...







obama should kill a mosquito, then let peta rant over it, then get self pwned due to dengue fever and such if they're not killed


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought somebody already mentions this, but goddamn, OP is being a gigantic hypocrite.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2009)

flies are vermin, the eat shit and then land on your food and you and buzz in your face, i would kill it too.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL, what? PETA sure is kicking up a fuss. I wonder what they'll do when they freak out seing a cockroach. Catch it with their hands? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May be a good thing, Rise Against should write a song for this! They support PETA and animal rights after all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Wait wait wait... guys, wait!





He should have just sent in a SWAT team!


----------



## Defiance (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn!  This man might not know how to lead a country, but he can sure pwn a fly!


----------

